# Galveston fishing



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

anyone near Galveston wanna get out and fish tomorrow? Shoot me a call or text and we can discuss 386-986-6769


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

Check your tides. If there's a decent incoming tide go fish Rollover Pass. On the bay side about 50 yards from the bridge. Use double jigs and bounce the bottom. You'll thank me later if your good with jigs. I wish I was off but I work weekends.
Tight lines


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks, I meant looking for someone to split bow time/poling with. Ended up going later in the morning with a friend and had a great day, if you wanna fish sometime though shoot me a pm.


----------



## THP83 (Jun 25, 2018)

dbrady784 said:


> Thanks, I meant looking for someone to split bow time/poling with. Ended up going later in the morning with a friend and had a great day, if you wanna fish sometime though shoot me a pm.


I would gladly pole you around, I haven’t pulled the trigger on getting a skiff of my own so I would enjoy it. Plus my SUP sunk at port A last wknd! Im out of Houston, should be on the water this Saturday though, was thinking of upper LM or back to PA, if you got spots near Freeport I’d gladly change my plans and drive less


----------

